# Planetbase Music



## Sate_music (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi!
My name is Alexander Falinski, I’m freelance music composer and sound designer with 13 years of experience and about 50 finished game projects. The most famous games with my music and SFX: Cut the Rope, Tap the Frog, Lep’s World 3, Planetbase, Dawn of Man. I was also orchestrator of Eurovision Junior project Sympho-Nick "Spring Will Come" and arranger for Ukrainian film Wedding Dress.


LinkedIn (CV)

Music demo reel:



Planetbase music:


Dawn of Man (I wrote a couple of tracks):



Thank you!


----------



## MatFluor (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello and welcome!

I'm a fan of Planetbase, cool to see the composer here as well.


----------



## merlinhimself (Apr 3, 2018)

So awesome! I've had a lot of fun playing Planetbase, and the music is great!


----------



## Sate_music (May 7, 2019)

Dawn of Man by Madruga works was released on Steam in March. I created two tracks for this amazing game. Added to the post.


----------



## Levitanus (May 7, 2019)

Sate, congrats! Can't wait to play)))
Cool style intense


----------



## Sate_music (May 7, 2019)

Levitanus said:


> Sate, congrats! Can't wait to play)))
> Cool style intense


Thank you! 
Most of the music in Dawn of Man was written by José Castro, i think you enjoy it too.


----------

